# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Сколько будет стоить $ через полгода?

## AndreyKa

Hal Turner, North Bergen, NJ

К огорчению правительства, у меня на руках новые бумажные деньги "AMERO"! Вот как выглядит новая банкнота 50 Amero: 

В сентябре 2007, год назад, я рассказал историю о монетах AMERO, тайно чеканившихся в Денверском Монетном дворе. После "просочения" этой историй, Денверский Монетный двор объявил на своем вебсайте, что они закрывают публичные экскурсии по Монетному двору на 10 - 14 дней, чтобы сделать реконструкции в туристической области Монетного двора. 

Однако, мои источники в Монетном дворе сообщили, что руководство министерства финансов (Казначейства) были оскорблены, что кто - то пропустил ("слил") информацию о валюте AMERO мне, и они закрыли Денверский Монетный двор для публики, чтобы тайно переместить AMERO из Монетного двора для предотвращения дальнейшей утечки. 

В октябре 2008г. я получил информацию, что американское правительство отправило 800 миллиардов AMERO в Китайский банк развития. Я написал об этом историю и получил настоящую монету AMERO от той партии! 


Я поместил видео о монете на YouTube, показывая монету и объясняя, что это спланированная акция, берущая свое начало на самых высоких уровнях нашего правительства с целью преднамеренного извлечения из оборота доллара как валюту. Более чем 600 000 человек во всем мире посмотрели это видео. 

Два дня назад, YouTube/Google известил меня, что мое видео было удалено, и мой счет навсегда закрыт по требованию Министерства финансов Соединенных Штатов. Министерство финансов заявило YouTube/Google, что мое видео "дестабилизировало доллар США, и было, таким образом, угрозой для национальной безопасности." 

Только два дня спустя, и мои источники еще раз предоставили мне информацию, на сей раз подтверждая, что правительство тайно печатает новые бумажные деньги AMERO. 

Мало того, что у меня имеется банкнота достоинством 50 AMERO, посмотрите также на банкноты 20 и 100 AMERO! 


Ни одного гражданина Соединенных Штатов официально не спросили, хотят ли они новую валюту. Ни один член Конгресса не голосовал в пользу новой валюты. Однако, новая валюта уже напечатана и распределяется по всему миру. Это делается без согласия американцев, без голосования Конгресса, и было умышленно скрыто каждым чиновником, который замешан в этом деле. 

Причиной  создания ими новой валюты связано с тем, как они планируют избавиться от нашего национального долга. 16 октября 2008 года "Global-Europe Anticipation Bulletin" сообщил о том, что нынешний доллар США будет обесценен (это будут больше не "деньги") и будет введена новая валюта. "Старый доллар" будет девальвирован на девяносто процентов (90%). 

Задумайтесь об этом. 90% девальвация. Это касается, расчетных счетов, сберегательных счетов, системы пенсионного обеспечения, депозитные сертификаты... Всё стоит на девяносто процентов *меньше*, чем ранее. 

AMERO позволит правительству буквально захватить 90% всех наших сбережений и стать должны меньше на 90%, чем в настоящее время, одним махом! Они выберутся из долгов, а мы останемся совершенно нищими. Банкротами. Неудачниками. Бедными. Беспомощными.

Я думаю, что здесь, в Америке, есть люди, которые не будут лояльно относиться к тем, кто преднамеренно лжет нам. 

Я верю, что мои американские собратья должны решиться и «дисциплинировать» государственных чиновников, которые совершили этот произвол без нашего согласия. 

Нужны жесткие действия, чтобы физически дисциплинировать взрослого, который "плохо себя ведет", и я готов сделать это прямо сейчас. 

Есть чиновники в этой стране, которых надо пнуть под зад, и я с нетерпением жду шанса, чтобы сделать это. Если они думают, что их ничтожная, маленькая Федеральная Резервная Система может сделать что-нибудь с этим, то они глубоко ошибаются. 

ПОЖАЛУЙСТА, РАССКАЖИТЕ ВСЕМ ОБ ЭТОМ НЕМЕДЛЕННО. Если они уже печатают бумажные деньги, крах доллара США может быть уже не за горами. Все мы рискуем потерять сбережения всей нашей жизни с этой "аферной" валютой. 

http://halturnershow.blogspot.com/20...y-exposed.html

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Rene-gad

Запоздавшая (или преждевременная) первоапрельская шутка  :Smiley:  Курс СКВ к рублю в течение ближейшего года не изменится более чем на 5-7% (если не будет форс мажора...)

----------


## AndreyKa

> Запоздавшая (или преждевременная) первоапрельская шутка
> Курс СКВ к рублю в течение ближейшего года не изменится более чем на 5-7% (если не будет форс мажора...)


Смешно.  :Smiley: 

PS. Абревиатуру СКВ в России уже не употребляют.

----------


## Толик

Амеро... как и говорили в Zeitgeist...
Североамериканский союз должен ещё быть... Канада, США, Мексика
И доллар должны объявить банкротом... выставив Амеро как единственный способ спасти экономику

----------


## anton_dr

> Запоздавшая (или преждевременная) первоапрельская шутка  Курс СКВ к рублю в течение ближейшего года не изменится более чем на 5-7% (если не будет форс мажора...)


Рене, курс поменялся с лета больше чем на 10%. Так что твой прогноз немного не того  :Smiley:

----------


## Rene-gad

> Рене, курс поменялся с лета больше чем на 10%. Так что твой прогноз немного не того


Ну, если не считать финансовый  кризис и банкротства крупных  банков форс мажором...

----------


## pig

С нового года будет 150 рублей за Евро. А за доллар - как получится.

----------


## SDA

Очередной шаг Банка России по ослаблению рубля к бивалютной корзине утверждает экспертов во мнении о неизбежности дальнейшего снижения национальной валюты как минимум до 30-32 рублей за доллар с тем, чтобы обеспечить бездефицитный бюджет по итогам года.

В четверг ЦБ РФ в очередной раз допустил ослабление рубля к бивалютной корзине почти на 30 копеек (примерно на 1%) - до 31,87 рубля. Начиная с 11 ноября, это уже пятый шаг ЦБ по расширению коридора бивалютной корзины: 11, 24, 28 ноября и 5 декабря рубль снизился к корзине на те же 30 копеек.

Битва за бюджет

В условиях снижения цен на основные товары российского экспорта ослабление рубля - единственная возможность компенсировать выпадающие доходы экспортеров, обеспечив тем самым поступление налогов в бюджет.

"При цене нефти порядка 70 долларов за баррель - у нас бездефицитный бюджет. Если цена идет вниз до 50 долларов за баррель, то курс должен быть порядка 30 рублей за доллар. Если мы еще ниже пошли - до 40 долларов за баррель, то надо сделать 32-34 рубля за доллар. Перспектива ослабления до 30 рублей за доллар, однозначно", - уверен дилер компании "Альба-Альянс" Артем Рощин.

Начальник отдела конверсионных операций ВБРР Юрий Оболенцев подсчитал, что каждому снижению цены российской нефти на 10 долларов за баррель должна соответствовать 10-12-процентная девальвации курса рубля к американской валюте.

"По нашим подсчетам, снижение (курса рубля к доллару) должно быть еще процентов на двадцать - до уровня 32-33 рубля за доллар. В этом случае потери экспортеров будут компенсироваться и сальдо торгового баланса будет нулевым. Это при нынешних ценах на нефть - 40 долларов за баррель", - сказал он, добавив, что практически все эксперты советуют правительству РФ провести девальвацию достаточно быстро.

Оболенцев ожидает 5-7-процентного ослабления рубля к доллару до Нового года и такого же сразу после праздников. Дальше, по его словам, все будет зависеть от динамики экспортных цен. "Объявленные вливания в американскую и европейскую экономику очень большие - 7 триллионов долларов и 2,8 триллиона евро. Это должно спровоцировать покупку реальных активов, в том числе наших экспортных товаров, что приведет к повышению цен", - считает эксперт.

Сюрпризов не будет?

Выбранная денежными властями тактика плавного ослабления рубля, направленная на сохранение социально-экономической стабильности, продолжает опустошать международные резервы. За первую неделю декабря ЗВР сократились еще на 18 миллиардов долларов.

За минувшую неделю ЦБ, по оценке Рощина, продал из резервов 7-10 миллиардов долларов. Несмотря на это, эксперт не ожидает резкого ослабления национальной валюты. "Мы все на Новый год ждем каких-то "подарков", но я бы не стал так уж сильно к этому привязываться. Все наши руководители отрапортовали, что выбрана стратегия плавной девальвации рубля, и в ноябре-декабре ЦБ плавно опускал рубль. Зачем же скачки устраивать? По разу в неделю можно рубль очень не слабо ослабить", - сказал Рощин.

Впереди паровоза

Предсказуемость действий ЦБ по поэтапному снижению рубля к корзине дает спекулянтам возможность заработать. Учитывая выбранную Банком России тактику, ослаблять рубль к корзине при снижении доллара к евро на Forex, участники рынка действуют на опережение, скупая валюту на росте евро и продавая ее в момент очередного смещения верхней границы коридора бивалютной корзины.

"Вчера очень большой объем долларов покупался на бирже - ЦБ продал несколько миллиардов долларов. Возможно, было ожидание ослабления рубля к бивалютной корзине, и банки попытались спекулировать на этом и переводили рублевые ресурсы в доллары, чтобы сегодня после укрепления доллара их продать и зафиксировать прибыль", - предполагает начальник аналитического отдела Бинбанка Михаил Гонопольский.

Экономист НБ "Траст" Евгений Надоршин согласен с тем, что тактика ЦБ проводить расширение коридора бивалютной корзины в момент ослабления доллара к евро на международном рынке Forex не является секретом для участников рынка. "Спрос на валюту активизировался, когда доллар дешевел по отношению к евро на протяжении вчерашнего дня. Вчера были очень большие обороты на валютном рынке. Возможно, укрепление евро формирует ожидания ослабления рубля", - отметил экономист.

В свою очередь Оболенцев из ВБРР оценил продажи долларов Центробанком в среду в 4-5 миллиардов долларов. Такую же оценку дал и дилер Номос-банка Виталий Андреев. В четверг, по словам Оболенцева, ЦБ ничего не продал, поскольку торговля шла на 5-6 копеек ниже его офера. По мнению Рощина, Центробанку все же пришлось продать в четверг не менее трех миллиардов долларов.

bankir.ru

----------


## makstor

если все финансисты, банкиры и прочие аналитики с банкир.ру и прочих ресурсов такие умные, шо ж они кризис то не предсказали и не подготовились к нему? или как из Задорнова, "если все экстрасенсы и предсказатели действительно такие ясновидящие, то что ж они в лотерею не выигрывают?". 
по сути: доллар - бумажка, цены которой нет (в том плане что она стремится к 0)))

----------


## SDA

> если все финансисты, банкиры и прочие аналитики с банкир.ру и прочих ресурсов такие умные, шо ж они кризис то не предсказали и не подготовились к нему? или как из Задорнова, "если все экстрасенсы и предсказатели действительно такие ясновидящие, то что ж они в лотерею не выигрывают?". 
> по сути: доллар - бумажка, цены которой нет (в том плане что она стремится к 0)))


Пока мировая валюта - доллар, а не рубли  :Smiley: 
Кризис не предсказали не только финансисты, банкиры и прочие аналитики с банкир.ру но и финансисты, банкиры и прочие аналитики  Wall Street  :Smiley:  Хотя некоторые предсказания были еще в начале года - "Ранее о возможности возникновения кризисной ситуации в американской экономике заявили два не менее авторитетных экономиста – Джордж Сорос и глава американского Минфина Джон Сноу. По мнению министра, из-за роста задолженности уже в марте США не смогут платить по долгам. Джордж Сорос, в свою очередь, предрек кризис из-за дестабилизации на рынке недвижимости и падения курса доллара." http://www.utro.ru/articles/2006/01/24/515288.shtml
Как показали событи, главный мировой спекулянт был прав в своих прогнозах  :Sad:  
Кризизис начался с банкротства американских ипотечных банков, например такого, как Lehman Brothers (хотя предпосылки были еще раньше), а дальше потянулась цепочка затронувшая всю мировую экономику  http://www.uni-ipoteka.ru/publications/mortgage/p101/

----------


## Karlson

а приз то какой тому кто угадает?

----------


## pig

Ведро барреля (c) Владимир Ланцберг

----------


## AndreyKa

> а приз то какой тому кто угадает?


Приз так приз, раз обсуждаем доллар США, значит, он и будет призом. Перечислю лично через один из интернет-кошельков.
Так как, призеров уже как минимум 3, а до закрытия опроса больше чем 3 месяца, приз получит тот, кто укажет предполагаемый курс ЦБ РФ на 11.06.2009 в сообщении и окажется ближе других к истине (значение должно отличаться минимум на 10 коп. от всех уже указанных). Отредактированные или добавленные после 21.03.2009 сообщения не участвуют.

----------


## SDA

AndreyKa, какая сумма приза,если не секрет?

----------


## maXmo

Мой хрустальный шар говорит, что будет 32 рубля  :Smiley: 
А насчёт амеры американам, думаю, паниковать не стоит. Это ж американы, такой импичмент правительству устроят…

*Добавлено через 30 секунд*




> AndreyKa, какая сумма приза,если не секрет?


написано же: доллар

----------


## Karlson

евро вон уже сорокет стоит.. в англии говорят в аэропортах курс обмена 1 к 1 с евро...

----------


## Rene-gad

> в англии говорят в аэропортах курс обмена 1 к 1 с евро...


Оф. курс ЕЦБ на 24.12.2008 1 GBP = 1,05 EUR , еще летом ок 1.3 был....

----------


## pig

Что-то мне кажется, кто через год будем всё мерять иенами или юанями.

----------


## AndreyKa

> В 2006 году принято секретное соглашение между Канадой, Мексикой и США о подготовке к введению амеро - как некоей новой денежной единицы. Это может означать подготовку замены доллара. При этом стодолларовые купюры, наводнившие мир, могут быть просто "заморожены". Под предлогом, скажем, того, что их подделывают террористы и они нуждаются в проверке.


Доктор политических наук, профессор Дипломатической академии МИД России *Игорь Панарин*.
Источник: http://www.izvestia.ru/politic/article3122838/

----------


## AndreyKa

Преподаватель европейской политэкономии в Лондонской школе экономики (London School of Economics) и бывший член правления Банка Англии Виллем Бюйтер (Willem Buiter) утверждает, что американцам следует приготовиться к девальвации доллара, поскольку международные инвесторы в скором времени начнут избавляться от своих американских активов.

В современной экономике существует мнение, что государственные облигации США являются самыми надежными ценными бумагами. Однако в скором времени это мнение превратится в миф, прогнозирует Бюйтер.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/finance/4...-collapse.html

----------


## maXmo

Такими темпами он до сорока взлетит.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## maXmo

К февралю бакс будет стоить 40

----------


## Karlson

> предполагаемый курс ЦБ РФ на 11.06.2009


гадание на растворимом кофе показали курс евро 54.50 и доллара 43.20

----------


## maXmo

Спекулянты пробивают дно в корзине.

----------


## vvv

предполагаемый курс ЦБ РФ на 11.06.2009      29,48 руб./доллар США
К концу года 9-10 рублей

----------


## AndreyKa

В пятницу 13-го число рухнувших банков в США достигло 13 с начала года



> Как сообщила Федеральная корпорация по страхованию депозитов, в пятницу по финансовым показателям прекратили существование Sherman County Bank в штате Небраска, Riverside Bank of the Gulf Coast во Флориде, Corn Belt Bank and Trust Company в Иллинойсе и Pinnacle Bank в штате Орегон. Размер страхования депозитов обойдется Федеральной корпорации в сумму 341,6 миллиона долларов.


Список банков США, обанкротившихся с 2000 г.
Если изобразить поквартально число обанкротившихся банков в виде графика, то получится приложенная картинка.

----------


## AndreyKa

Государственный долг США превысил валовый продукт всего мира - $65 триллионов  (_анг._)

----------


## Geser

Заметьте, что США крупнейший в мире потребитель нефти. Чем будет череват обвал экономики США, думаю, не нужно объяснять.

----------


## maXmo

Всё пучком, оно не тонет. Это давление – просто попытка потеснить америку на мировой арене. Хоть чуть-чуть.

----------


## SDA

18.02.2009
Доллар в среду достиг нового исторического максимума к рублю, подскочив утром до 36,45 руб. Евро тоже уверено карабкается вверх, добравшись до 46 рублей. Российский рубль третий день подряд слабеет, до верхней границы бивалютной корзины ему остается всего каких-то 30 копеек.

Укрепление рубля, наблюдавшееся на прошлой неделе, как оказалось, было недолговечным. Несмотря на то, что свободные рубли на рынке достаточно дороги, банки начали новую атаку на национальную валюту. До того уровня, на котором Банк России обещал дать жесткий отпор спекулянтам, осталось всего 30 копеек.

Торги ММВБ по доллару расчетами "завтра" начались сделкой на уровне 36,3636 руб./$, в последующие 2-3 минуты доллар вырос еще немного, до 36,4-36,45 руб./$ - это на 10-15 копеек выше уровня закрытия предыдущего дня и на 80 копеек выше текущего официального курса доллара. Доллар превысил исторический максимум. Предыдущий максимальный уровень доллара к рублю был зафиксирован 6 февраля - 36,4 руб./$1.

Первые сделки по евро на торгах расчетами "завтра" прошли вблизи уровня 46 руб./EUR, примерно на 25 копеек выше уровня закрытия предыдущего дня и на 1 рубль выше официального курса.

Бивалютная корзина (операционный индикатор ЦБ РФ, $0,55 и EUR 0,45), через пять минут после начала торгов составила 40,7 рубля, это на 15 копеек выше уровня закрытия предыдущего дня. Индикатор всего на 30 копеек ниже уровня, объявленного ЦБ РФ в качестве верхней границы коридора на ближайшие месяцы.

Накануне министерство экономического развития рассказало об уточненном прогнозе развития экономики на 2009 год, резко ухудшив ожидания практически по всем показателям - ВВП, промышленному производству, инвестициям. При этом министерство по-прежнему исходит из цены нефти в $41 за баррель, хотя сейчас "черное золото" заметно подешевело.

Не исключено, что это, а также ухудшение общей ситуации в мире и падение спроса на нефть провоцирует банки на спекулятивную игру против рубля. Многие специалисты банков и инвестиционных компаний считают, что в ближайшее время Банк России не даст в обиду уровень в 41 рубль по бивалютной корзине, однако часть экспертов полагает, что проблемы в экономике вынудят регулятора сдать этот рубеж уже во втором или в третьем квартале 2009 года.

bankir.ru

----------


## AndreyKa

Представим, что я один из владельцев ФРС США  и читаю очередную  новость о повышении активности супервулкана в Йеллоустоуне (анг.). Там всё по-прежнему, сейсмические толчки происходят сотнями, поверхность земли поднимается все выше. До извержения остается все меньше времени, надо еще раз проверить как продвигается план вывода активов из США.
Доллар уже давно признан повсеместно в мире. Пора воспользоваться этим достижением.

Номинированные в долларах оборотные капиталы банков и целых государств хранятся преимущественно в облигациях Министерства финансов (Казначейства) США. Количество облигаций у иностранных держателей растет от месяца к месяцу и в прошлом году превысило 3 триллиона долларов. Министр финансов  Тимоти Гейтнер, бывший президент нашего банка в Нью-Йорке, обеспечит финансирование много миллиардных программ правительства «по оздоровлению финансовой системы США», за счет ещё большей эмиссии облигаций. 
На фоне глобального кризиса облигации США кажутся надежными и ликвидными и всё большая доля активов переводится в них.

Когда критическая масса будет создана, Правительство США объявит технический дефолт. Повод найдется, можете не сомневаться. ФРС в свою очередь выбросит накопленные у себя облигации на рынок, вызвав падение их рыночной стоимости почти до нуля. В результате, многие страны лишатся значительной части золото-валютных резервов. Национальные валюты упадут по отношению к U$D в разы. Фондовые рынки рухнут. Владельцы предприятий, банки и правительства будут готовы отдать свои пакеты акций за любые деньги, лишь бы свести концы с концами.
«Спасителями» станут агенты ФРС. Имея неограниченный источник долларов они будут скупать все самые ценные системообразующие предприятия по всему миру.

----------


## maXmo

Хе-хе, мой хрустальный шар пока сильнее  :Smiley:

----------


## AndreyKa

Давно не новость, но пройти мимо не смог:
http://www.usatoday.com/money/econom...05-scrip_N.htm (aнг.)


Для тех, кто не понимает по-английски: Найдена альтернатива доллару!
Чем это может кончится, не трудно догадаться, прочитав вчерашнюю новость:
Штат Калифорния на грани банкротства



> Экономика штата Калифорния находится не просто в кризисе — бюджетный дефицит составляет на сегодняшний день 24,3 миллиарда долларов.


Остается только напечатать 25 миллиардов "шварциков" и менять их со скидкой населению штата за доллары. А изъятыми из обращения долларами погасить долги.
Пока не понятно, кто кого опередит. Штаты вытеснят доллар из обращения или федеральное Правительство перейдет на амеро.

----------


## AndreyKa

Полгода пролетели не заметно.
Курс ЦБ ФР для доллара США на 11.06.2009: 30,9277 руб.
Победитель *maXmo*.

----------

